# root hp touchpad



## jonah1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

My friend wants to know how he can root his hp touchpad
Please help


----------



## jaysibe712 (Aug 25, 2011)

well when it happens we would love to let you know


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

jonah1234 said:


> My friend wants to know how he can root his hp touchpad
> Please help


root guide here http://www.techpetals.com/how-to-root-hp-touchpad-enable-developer-mode-3800

this is a great guide for everything here http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/293028-new-touchpad-heres-your-get-started-guide.html


----------



## jaysibe712 (Aug 25, 2011)

perfect way to find out how to play perfect video on touchpad


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

razorloves said:


> root guide here http://www.techpetals.com/how-to-root-hp-touchpad-enable-developer-mode-3800
> 
> this is a great guide for everything here http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/293028-new-touchpad-heres-your-get-started-guide.html


That should be stickied and made into a "Newbies read this first" thread.


----------



## jonah1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you I will try on the weekend and tell u if it worked


----------



## magicpaul (Aug 26, 2011)

Try it now. It takes like 5 minutes tops.


----------

